# X370-Board bootet extrem langsam



## p3hdl (16. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mit meinem Ryzen-Build habe ich ein etwas nerviges Problem: Beim Systemstart dauert es eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, bis endlich das Bootlogo erscheint und Windows bootet. In dieser Zeit bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und auf dem Mainboard leuchtet die VGA-Error-LED. Dieser Vorgang dauert ca. 30-40 Sekunden. Danach funktioniert alles problemlos, auch im Betrieb beim Spielen keine Probleme. Kennt jemand das Problem oder kennt eine Lösung? Ich habe im UEFI keine passende Einstellung bezüglich der Grafikkarte gefunden. Wo liegt der Fehler? Aktuelles BIOS 1.3 ist installiert.

Mein System:
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ Custom WaKü
MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3600 @ 2933 MHz
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8GB

Vielen Dank!
p3hdl


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2017)

Schon mal ein Bios-Reset gemacht?

Kommen Piep-Töne?


----------



## p3hdl (16. April 2017)

Ja, BIOS-Reset habe ich durchgeführt. Keine Änderung. Zu Pieptönen kann ich leider mangels Speaker nix sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2017)

Stromkabel an der GPU angeschlossen?

Was für ein Netzteil ist verbaut? 

Ansonsten kann ein Speaker für ein paar Euro wirklich weiterhelfen: PC Speaker Intern - Lautsprecher Mainboard - Computer Lautsprecher


----------



## p3hdl (17. April 2017)

Stromkabel sind alle angeschlossen. Als Netzteil benutze ich ein Corsair RM650x, das sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Hast du eine andere Grafikkarte zum Testen da?


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2017)

Kleiner Tip wenn kein Speaker vorhanden ist 

Setz auf die Pins einfach eine LED vom Case ....HDD zb 
Dann hast du eine optische Ausgabe die dir den Fehler anzeigt


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann hast du eine optische Ausgabe die dir den Fehler anzeigt



Aber was sagt dir eine durchgebrannte LED?


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. April 2017)

Wechsel mal den Pcie Slot.


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2017)

> Aber was sagt dir eine durchgebrannte LED?



^^ das das Case nichts taugt 

Wenn du es schaffst auf den beeper Pins eine Led abzuschießen bekommst du einen Keks von mir und darfst dir auf die Fahne schreiben das du das unmögliche möglich gemacht hast.

Ich probier das jetzt schon 30 jahre lang und habe es bis heute nicht geschafft.
Wenn du mal in einer Werkstatt sitzt wo deine Kollegen noch nicht einmal für 3 Minuten die Klappe halten können mußt du dir was einfallen lassen


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Steck einfach die Kabel auf die Pins und dann in den Hintern eines Hamsters. 
Wenn der dann kurz und lang zappelt, weißt du, dass es geht.


----------



## p3hdl (17. April 2017)

Ich habe mir einen Speaker bestellt und werde dann wieder berichten. Komischerweise habe ich außer beim Booten überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. April 2017)

Den 2ten Pcie Slot mal probiert wie es sich dort verhält?
"Primary Video Adapter" steht das auf pcie im Bios?
IGPU  Was steht dort?


----------



## Pook1953 (18. April 2017)

Hey,
das hatte bei mir immer unterschiedliche Ursachen. ich liste einfach mal auf, was helfen kann:
- alle USB Geräte, die du nicht brauchst abnehmen.
- gebrauchte Ports deaktivieren.
- cmosclear ausprobieren.
- Mainboard bios  updaten.
Ich hoffe, du kommst damit mit deinem Rechner und Mainboard weiter.
LG


----------



## SteMeX (18. April 2017)

Ich habe fast die gleichen Komponenten wie du und genau das selbe "Problem". Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen es dauert 30-40 sec. Aber es ist schon spürbar, dass vom Drücken des PowerButtons bis etwas auf dem Bildschirm erscheint, doch ein wenig Zeit ins Land geht. Das war ich von meinem Alten Rechner (Intel) so nicht gewohnt.

Bios ist auf der neusten Version.


----------



## p3hdl (18. April 2017)

@SteMex

Leuchtet bei dir in dieser zeit auch die VGA-Error-LED auf dem Mainboard?

Prinzipiell kann ich mit dem Fehler schon leben, sonst geht ja alles. Ich finde es aber einfach merkwürdig.


----------



## SteMeX (18. April 2017)

Ich schaue heute  Abend nochmal nach und gebe Bescheid.

Leben kann ich damit auch. Verstehen würde ich es aber trotzdem gern. Wir haben bis auf dem RAM (hab ich den 3200er) die gleichen Komponenten.


----------



## SteMeX (18. April 2017)

Also die LED leuchtet kurz, geht dann aber direkt aus. 

Ich hab mal auf die Uhr geschaut. Es dauert ca. 10 sek bis die ersten Zeichen auf dem Monitor erscheinen (Bootreihenfolge usw.) und in weiteren 3 - 4 sek ist Windows komplett fertig geladen. Er bootet von einer M2 SSD. Das ist zwar jammern auf hohem Niveau, ich verstehe die 10 sek ohne Signal trotzdem nicht.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (19. April 2017)

Mein B350 Mortar hat genau das gleiche und de^nke das mit der VGA Error LED normal ist, da auch mein Z170I Pro Gaming AC so reagiert.


----------



## p3hdl (22. April 2017)

Ich habe heute einen Speaker an das MB angeschlossen. Leider kommt keinerlei Piepton, egal wie ich den Speaker anschließe. Ich habe auch einen zweiten ausprobiert - ohne Erfolg. Muss ich das irgendwie im UEFI/BIOS aktivieren?


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. April 2017)

Nein da muss nix im Bios aktiviert werden.
Starte mal ohne Ram,dann sollte der sich aber melden
wenn nix kommt gibs auch keinen Fehler.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. April 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Nein da muss nix im Bios aktiviert werden.
> Starte mal ohne Ram,dann sollte der sich aber melden
> wenn nix kommt gibs auch keinen Fehler.



Öh doch, bei manchen neueren Boards muss man den Piepser explizit einschalten.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. April 2017)

Ah Ok.Höre ich zum ersten mal.Wäre aber blöd wenn man eben gar nicht erst dort reinkommt.


----------



## Bl4ckx (27. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe auch das gleiche Problem mit dem MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. Nach dem Einschalten dauert es ca. 10-15 Sekunden bis etwas erscheint und der PC bootet. Windows startet dann und alles läuft ohne Probleme.
Prozessor ist auch ein 1700x, RAM sind 16GB Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R).
Der Speicher ist laut MSI auch mit 3200Mhz getestet, allerdings bootet er bei 3200Mhz nicht mehr. Aktuell läuft er also auch mit 2933 MHz.


----------



## SteMeX (27. April 2017)

Nun ist eine neue Biosversion verfügbar. Allerdings "nur" Verbesserungen beim RAM. Ich bin gespannt ob der CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 nun mit 3200Mhz läuft. 

@ Bl4ckx: Du hast also den roten Corsair und der läuft auch nicht? Gut zu wissen, der schwarze RAM steht nämlich gar nicht in der QVL. Hätte mich aber gewundert, wenn es an der Farbe liegt  .

An dem Phänomen des schwarzen Bildschirms wird sich ja aber wahrscheinlich nix ändern.


----------



## Bl4ckx (27. April 2017)

@ SteMeX: Ja, habe ich. Das hätte mich auch gewundert. 
Dann werde ich mal schauen wie es bei der neuen Bios-Version aussieht. 

Ich bin gespannt ob sich bei dem Problem mit dem schwarzen Bild in nächster Zeit überhaupt was ändert. 
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass erst wenn ein Bild erscheint auch die Mainboard-Beleuchtung an geht. Vorher sind es nur die Debug-LEDs.
Hat eigentlich diesbezüglich schon mal jemand bei MSI-Support nachgehört?


----------



## blautemple (27. April 2017)

Bei MSI dauert es aktuell mit den Ryzen Boards ewig bis der Post Screen erscheint, das ist aktuell leider normal. Bei meinem Asus Crosshair 6 Hero dauert es auch verhältnismäßig lange bis der Post kommt, Intel ist da aktuell noch erheblich schneller...


----------



## SteMeX (27. April 2017)

"I already flash my board to 1.41 Beta, the boot to bios is normal/fast now, and boot to windows 10 is also normal, i think this is the best bios for booting (bios and windows 10) because the previous bios is too long to enter bios, maybe 20-30 sec. now only 3-4 second. And my problem with NVME 950 Pro is also fix, now i can boot to windows with normal time, just a few second."

Das habe ich eben im englischen MSI Forum gefunden. Man arbeitet also dran und mit dem nächsten Bios sollte es Geschichte sein.


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Den 2ten Pcie Slot mal probiert wie es sich dort verhält?
> "Primary Video Adapter" steht das auf pcie im Bios?
> IGPU  Was steht dort?



This.

Ausprobiert?

Klingt verdächtig nach onboard VGA suchen und dann auf PCIE GPU wechseln an.

An sonsten immer fleißig die neuen Bios Versionen aufspielen, is halt leider noch Betaware.


----------



## Bl4ckx (28. April 2017)

@ Old-Knitterhemd & Schwarzseher: Da die Ryzen ja keine GPU haben, ist der Punkt bzgl. Grafik deaktiviert. Ich habe keine anderen Einstellungen dafür im BIOS gefunden. 
@ SteMeX : Das klingt ja gut, dann warten wir einfach mal ab. Ist ja nichts gravierendes. 

Bezüglich dem Problem mit dem Speicher habe ich gestern Abend mit der neuen BIOS-Version experimentiert und bekomme den Speicher immer noch nicht auf die 3200.
Stabil läuft er aktuell immer noch mit 2933 Mhz. Da muss ich auch mal die kommenden Versionen abwarten.


----------



## p3hdl (28. April 2017)

Mein Speicher läuft mit der aktuellen BIOS-Version leider auch nur mit 2933 MHz. Das Booten dauert auch nach wie vor recht lange inkl. leuchtender VGA-Error-LED.


----------



## 4B11T (28. April 2017)

Ich finde sogar das booten dauert mit BIOS 1.4 wieder länger als vorher mit 1.3


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. April 2017)

Würde mich mal interessieren ob das mit einer anderen Kombi besser läuft Cpu+Board.Weil hier vermehrt auch Threads auftauchen mit MSI + Ryzen wo der Rechner gar nicht erst startet o. gestartet ist.
Oder ob das ein reines Ram Problem ist.Müsste man dann halt mal mit standard Ram versuchen zu testen,also 2400 oder so.


----------



## Hasexxl1988 (30. April 2017)

Ich habe das gleiche Board und einen Ryzen 1700 mit Corsair Vengeance RED Ram einem BeQuit 600W und einer GTX 970 und es besteht das gleiche Problem. 
Hab es bereits mit anderer Grafikkarte getestet sowie SATA SSD und M2 SSD ohne Erfolg. Dürfte am MSI Board liegen :/


----------



## SteMeX (1. Mai 2017)

Also ich liege aktuell bei ca. 15sek - vom Drücken des Powerbuttons bis zum fertig laden von Windows. Keine Ahnung, ob eine M2 SSD schneller sein müsste. Wie gesagt, bis zum POST-Screen sind es ca. 10sek. Mein RAM läuft mit dem Bios 1.4 inzwischen auf 3200Mhz.

Mein Setup: 1700X, X370 Gaming Carbon Pro, 3200 Mhz Vengeance LPX RAM, MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X, 960 Evo M2 SSD


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

SteMeX schrieb:


> Also ich liege aktuell bei ca. 15sek - vom Drücken des Powerbuttons bis zum fertig laden von Windows.



Bei mir dauert das rund 30 Sekunden, bis sich überhaupt mal der Monitor einschaltet.


----------



## SaftSpalte (1. Mai 2017)

Besitze das Asus prime x370 . Das Mainboard wartet nach dem Start solange bis alles Geladen ist inkls Monitor.  Da hilft nur ein Bios update. 

Meine m2 Samsung Evo Bootet nur wenn ich meine Hybrid Festplatte angeschlossen habe mit Windows 8.1. Ohne Diese Festplatte lande ich immer wieder im Bios da er kein Bock hat alleine von der M2 zu Booten. Erzwinge ich den Boot Vorgang von der M2 dann lande ich wieder im Bios 

Bin echt froh das meine Gskill Rips V 3200mhz Dual Ranks Problemlos liefen. (2x16 Gb) 

Auch wenn es feine Probleme sind bin ich sehr zufrieden,.


----------

